# Audi R10 TDI Versus Jet-Fighter



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi demonstrated once again the performance of modern diesel engines in an unique duel that took place prior the "Festival of Speed” meeting at Goodwood (England): In a one-kilometre acceleration race at RAF Wittering, the Le Mans winning Audi R10 TDI driven by Allan McNish was just narrowly beaten by a 15,000-bhp combat aircraft from the Royal Air Force (RAF). 
* Full Story *


----------



## king18TQuattro (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Audi R10 TDI Versus Jet-Fighter ([email protected])*


----------



## CT98jettaglx (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Audi R10 TDI Versus Jet-Fighter (king18TQuattro)*

so scary fast is that car


----------



## AustinsA4 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Audi R10 TDI Versus Jet-Fighter ([email protected])*

Sick!!


----------

